# First Gator



## O-Country (Sep 6, 2010)

but hope it's not my last.This was the first time for me bow fishing and being in an air boat.What a blast it was and I look forward to going again.After missing 2 big gators I settled on this one not a big one but my first.(7ft.-3in.) I had a friend that told me if I got drawed he would take me and show me some gators and he did.(thanks Mike) I am now hooked what a blast, can't wait to get drawn again.


----------



## Ares_83x (Sep 6, 2010)

Nice gator!


----------



## Michael (Sep 7, 2010)

Congrates!!!


----------



## MikeC (Sep 7, 2010)

I still think I had more fun than you did.Your welcome on my boat anytime.They better watch out next time


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Sep 7, 2010)

Nice work.be careful though or you will be hooked and traveling to florida every year:d


----------



## O-Country (Sep 8, 2010)

Your right Mike I can't wait till next time, but I don't think you could have enjoyed it more then I did.Thanks again.

HOGDOG76,I may already have that got that bug,it was fun.


----------



## arrow2 (Sep 12, 2010)

In my opinion any first gator is a great gator. Great job and I'm sure it was an exciting hunt. I know the locals appreciate it.


----------



## GaryD (Sep 13, 2010)

I just got back from the Ogeechee River in zone 8. Saw lots of gators- tons of small ones. I did have a monster surface near the boat and then vanish on me. They are really shy there. I only had one shot opportunity for a friend before the weather sent us home.

Anybody know how I can reach Frydaddy40?


----------



## Dep6 (Sep 14, 2010)

they were very shy over there last Monday and Tuesday, managed 2 and they got one on their own, a 10'4" I am told but no pics yet.


----------



## O-Country (Sep 15, 2010)

*results to first gator harvested*

We eat our first mess of gator this evening and it was so good I had to show it off.


----------



## Michael (Sep 15, 2010)

UMM GOOD


----------

